# صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*
أنا نصحتك لكنك لم تسمع للنصيحة !!

طيب يا غالي . . .

لو راجل بجد (( أنظر للصورة أكثر من دقيقة واحدة ))

.



.



.




.



.




.



تذكر !! 
دقيقة واحدة !!!!!!!!

.



.



.



.



.


​*


----------



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*هههههههه . . . نسيت وضع الصورة !!!

ها هي 
.
.





​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*تصدق .. ربنا يسامحك بجد هههههههه
 ميرررسى على الصوره يا challenger​*


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2008)

وكمان نسيت تحط الصوره فى الاول
وانا مستنيه ههههههههههه

صوره توجع العنين 
وبعدين بقى انتى ناوى تخلينى اعمل النضاره يعنى
ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

ههههههههههههههههههه

بجد عينى وجعتنى 

مش مسمحاك ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههههه*
*لا بجد عنيا وجعتني فضلت متنحلها كتير *
*ميرسي علي الصوره اللي نسيت تحطها في الاول*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*ممكن اسمحك فى حالة واحدة بس
تركبى نضارة على حسابك 
وبعدين افكر اسمحك او لا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

_ااااااااااااااه ياعيني_
_الحمد لله فقدت النظر تماما _
_ربنا يسامحك اهئ اهئ_​


----------



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*


Dona Nabil قال:



تصدق .. ربنا يسامحك بجد هههههههه
 ميرررسى على الصوره يا challenger​

أنقر للتوسيع...




vetaa قال:



وكمان نسيت تحط الصوره فى الاول
وانا مستنيه ههههههههههه

صوره توجع العنين 
وبعدين بقى انتى ناوى تخلينى اعمل النضاره يعنى
ههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...




marmar_maroo قال:



ههههههههههههههههههه

بجد عينى وجعتنى 

مش مسمحاك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




mero_engel قال:



هههههههههههههه
لا بجد عنيا وجعتني فضلت متنحلها كتير 
ميرسي علي الصوره اللي نسيت تحطها في الاول​

أنقر للتوسيع...




engy_love_jesus قال:



ممكن اسمحك فى حالة واحدة بس
تركبى نضارة على حسابك 
وبعدين افكر اسمحك او لا​

أنقر للتوسيع...




y_a_r_a قال:



ااااااااااااااه ياعيني
الحمد لله فقدت النظر تماما 
ربنا يسامحك اهئ اهئ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا نصحتكم منذ البداية !!!!
:gy0000:

المصيبة . . . أغلبية الإصابات بين المشرفين !!!!! :ura1:
ربنا يستر :smile01​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



challenger قال:


> *أنا نصحتكم منذ البداية !!!!*
> *:gy0000:*​
> 
> *المصيبة . . . أغلبية الإصابات بين المشرفين !!!!! :ura1:*
> *ربنا يستر :smile01 *​


 
الشكر للرب انا مش مشرفة.
الحقيقة الصورة اعجبتي 
الفن حلو يا  challenger 
وانت فعلا تحديتنا
تشكر

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*


أمة قال:



الشكر للرب انا مش مشرفة.
الحقيقة الصورة اعجبتي 
الفن حلو يا  challenger 
وانت فعلا تحديتنا
تشكر

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

غرررررررررريب !!!!
:thnk0001:
أنت متأكدة أنك لم تعاني من شيء ؟؟؟
:mus13::mus13::mus13:
​*


----------



## *malk (19 يوليو 2008)

*ممكن اعرف هدفك من وضعك الصورة يا استاذ*

*انا استعديت فى الاول لما ملقيتهاش قلت بيهزر*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عنيا وجعتنىىىىىىىىىىى* :act19:


----------



## amjad-ri (19 يوليو 2008)

انا مقدرتش  استحمل  10 ثواني

شكرا ليك challenger ​


----------



## أَمَة (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



challenger قال:


> *غرررررررررريب !!!!*
> *:thnk0001:*
> *أنت متأكدة أنك لم تعاني من شيء ؟؟؟*
> *:mus13::mus13::mus13:*​


 

شكرا على طبول الفرح:t17:
الصورة فعلا أعجبتني 
يمكن لم أعاني لأن فكري كان في عمل الصورة وليس الصورة.
 بردو هو فكرنا اللي يودي ويجيب.
مش كده؟

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## merj07 (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

thanx


----------



## challenger (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



keky قال:


> *ممكن اعرف هدفك من وضعك الصورة يا استاذ*
> 
> *انا استعديت فى الاول لما ملقيتهاش قلت بيهزر*
> 
> ...



*سلامتكم !!

حقيقي زعلتوني 30: 

طيب أنتو ليه قبلتم بالتحدي ده ؟؟ :t9:​*


----------



## challenger (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*

amjad-ri قال:



انا مقدرتش  استحمل  10 ثواني

شكرا ليك challenger ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب كمل للدقيقة و بص بلوحة الكي بورد !

أنت مستعجل يا حبيبي ليه ؟؟؟؟ :11azy:​*


----------



## challenger (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*


merj07 قال:



			thanx
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله أكبر .    . . .  إنتقلنا للقناة التانية :bud: 
WELLCOMEEEEE 
:Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## challenger (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



أمة قال:


> شكرا على طبول الفرح:t17:
> الصورة فعلا أعجبتني
> يمكن لم أعاني لأن فكري كان في عمل الصورة وليس الصورة.
> بردو هو فكرنا اللي يودي ويجيب.
> ...




*أيواااااا  !! تفكرين بعمل الصورة ! :t9:

طيب أرجعي و بصي تاني :hlp:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



challenger قال:


> *
> 
> المصيبة . . . أغلبية الإصابات بين المشرفين !!!!! :ura1:
> 
> *



وفرحاااااااااان كمان يا شالنجر :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

شكلى هضطر للعنف ولا ايه :t30: ههههه​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



challenger قال:


> *أيواااااا !! تفكرين بعمل الصورة ! :t9:​*
> 
> 
> *طيب أرجعي و بصي تاني :hlp:*​


 
بصيت تاني
جائز عندي ضعف بصر وانا مش دارية
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




شكرا على الترفيه. نحتاجه من وقت لآخر.

سلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## مسيحيه وافتخر (20 يوليو 2008)

يــــــــــــو 
راســــي دار 

عيوني نحولت يمكن هههه


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عاوز تحولنا ياعم احنا ناقصين


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

حررررررررررررررررررام عليك يا شالنجر



........................

اية دة انا اتعميت

ربنا يسامحك

ميرسى يا جميل على الفكاهة دىى


----------



## max mike (23 يوليو 2008)

يابنى حرام عليك

يعنى انا اصلا لابس نضارة وكمان الصورة دى

انت عايز تعمينى

بس شكرا ليك ولتعبك


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

ياحرام
طب له وادنها مش دابل
ملكش حق لازم الودان والمناخير كمان 

ربنا على المفترى


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

كده برده .......... تعبت عنيه ......... بس حلوه جدااا الرب معاك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*ههههههه . . ده نصيب من لا يسمع النصيحة ! :t9:*

*الضحايا في إزدياد .. . 30:*​


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

*هههههههههههههههههه
و نسيت تحط الصورة فى الاول:11azy:
يا ريتك فضلت ناسى للاخر
كمان اكتر من دقيقة دنا مكملتش خمس ثوانى واتحولت:w00t:*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*



challenger قال:


> *هههههههه . . . نسيت وضع الصورة !!!
> 
> ها هي
> .
> ...



*صوره جميله شكراااا لك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, انا عندى لها عريس *


----------



## wawa_smsm (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صورة تتحداك !!!  . . . . . . . . . نصيحة لوجه الله لا تدخل !*

هيا العملية ناقصة حول

أنا أساسا عينيا باظت من كتر القاعدة على الجهاز :11_9_10[1]:, تيجى أنت تكمل عليا :21: ...

ذنبى فى رقبتك ... مش ذنبى بس ذنب المنتدى كله 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*اى اى 

عينى وجعتنى 

اعمل حسابك النظارة على حسابك *​


----------

